
7 Cheap Places in the U.S. With Fiber Optic Internet - donthaveacow
https://www.forbes.com/sites/laurabegleybloom/2017/09/06/quit-your-job-7-places-in-the-u-s-so-cheap-you-can-afford-to-be-an-entrepreneur/#76cdc010533f
======
Fjolsvith
Northwestern Kansas has fiberoptic to nearly all the homes in nearly all of
the small towns. Nextech (formerly Ruraltel) filed for and received a $280
million block grant from a rider on the hurricane Katrina relief bill to run
fiber to all the communities in NW Kansas. They opted to actually lay the
cable (I know, can you believe it?) rather than blow the money on dividends.

Here in the small (300 population) town I live in, we have a post office and
gas station. We do have a bar but its only open Friday nights for drinking and
weekday mornings for coffee. You can buy half a city block for $10,000 right
now. We have gigabit internet in my home that doesn't have any lag at all and
have had it for 6 years now.

~~~
Fjolsvith
To put in perspective the cost of living here, my parents have three rental
homes for income. They rent each home out for $350 a month.

My wife bought our home back in 2007 for $10,000. We have a 1250 sqft modular
home with detached 2-car garage, on a 100x100 ft lot on a street corner.

------
michaelangerman
All of these cities are very nice !

